# Who REALLY wears the pants



## Swordlady (Sep 7, 2005)

Mike was going to be married to Karen, so his father sat him down for a little chat.

He said, "Mike, let me tell you something. On my wedding night in our honeymoon suite I took off my pants, handed them to your mother, and said, 'Here - try these on.' She did and said, 'These are too big. I can't wear them.' I replied, 'Exactly. I wear the pants in this family and I always will.' Ever since that night we have never had any problems."

"Hmmm," said Mike. He thought that might be a good thing to try.

On his honeymoon night, Mike took off his pants and said to Karen, "Here - Try these on."

She tried them on and said, "These are too large. They don't fit me."

Mike said, "Exactly. I wear the pants in this family and I always will. I don't want you to ever forget that."

Then Karen took off her pants and handed them to Mike. She said, Here. You try on mine."

He did and said, "I can't get into your pants."

Karen said, "Exactly. And if you don't change your smart *** attitude, you never will."


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2005)

Heh. Modern women! Whose ideas was _that_?


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 7, 2005)

an oldie but definatley a goodie!!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 8, 2005)

That's a keeper!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 11, 2006)

Worth bringing back...


----------



## matt.m (Jul 11, 2006)

That is sooooo funny.


----------



## Slippery_Pete (Jul 11, 2006)

Yup...i'm the pants wearer


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 11, 2006)

I love that one


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 11, 2006)

That was classic!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2006)

Hillarious!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

